# ZZP parts...



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cobalt & Ion ---> ZZ Performance

As for a release date, all i know is the intake is due to be released "any day now" (and that was 2 weeks ago).


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

One thing I've been curious about is the O2 housing. From looking at my own car i really don't see how they can sell a o2 housing separate from the downpipe. The o2 housing and downpipe are all one piece, there is no flange to separate them...


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

Yup we noticed that too.that's why we are gonna make it a seperate piece.I only have 700 miles on my car so I'm not gonna do anything major til 1500.hopefully this intake being released soon will hold me over


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

Didn't realize ZZP was going to do work on these cars, but being the Cobalt replacement I guess it makes sense.

I'll have to drop them a message.. been working with them on my other car, didn't think about the Cruze! One of these days I need to stop by their shop, they are only 30 mins. from me.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

rlhammon said:


> Didn't realize ZZP was going to do work on these cars, but being the Cobalt replacement I guess it makes sense.
> 
> I'll have to drop them a message.. been working with them on my other car, didn't think about the Cruze! One of these days I need to stop by their shop, they are only 30 mins. from me.


Might be quicker to drive there.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i just hope all good things come to those who wait. lol


----------

